# debridement of middle ear.



## lmbroomall (Dec 8, 2011)

Can anyone help with this OR. 

DX:chronic otorrhea RT ear w/TM perforation  & hyperplastic tissue in RT canal.

OR:debridement fo skin/subcutaneous tissues with excisional biopsy of hyperplastic skin, middle ear exploration.

.....pt had a large amount of debris and otorrhea. ear was cultured. ear was irrigated. pt had a tmperforation of approximately 50% fo the tm anteroinferior and posteroinferior. the promontory showed some hypertrophy of the promontory tissue. the ear was irrigated well and more tissue debrided. the pt had approximately a quarter of the way within the ear canal a hyperplastic ring of tissue about 180 degress on the inferior aspect. excisional biopsy was undertaken of that and sent to pathology. there was some bleeding but overall not brisklya nd surgical packing was then placed


----------

